# Rolling pins



## cnochef (Mar 7, 2012)

For the bakers amongst us, here are some excellent handmade rolling pins that remind me of Boardsmith quality:

www.vermontrollingpins.com


----------



## Eamon Burke (Mar 7, 2012)

Just found a gift for my wife...


----------



## cnochef (Mar 7, 2012)

I like the thin column rolling pin with cherry vertical display.


----------



## AFKitchenknivesguy (Mar 7, 2012)

Love the modern one in walnut.


----------



## don (Mar 7, 2012)

You guys are putting a hurt on my wallet.


----------



## l r harner (Mar 7, 2012)

now guys jsut stop as i know the next step is dammascus steel


----------



## rahimlee54 (Mar 7, 2012)

Awesome, maybe an inlaw gift.


----------



## WildBoar (Mar 7, 2012)

l r harner said:


> now guys jsut stop as i know the next step is dammascus steel


Butch, now you are being silly.





Everyone knows this is really an application suited for mokume!


----------



## ThEoRy (Mar 7, 2012)

I prefer the French pin myself.


----------



## Crothcipt (Mar 7, 2012)

l r harner said:


> now guys jsut stop as i know the next step is dammascus steel



no next it damascus handles, with ball bearings, then the pin.


----------



## Johnny.B.Good (Mar 7, 2012)

Can't I just have one thing in my kitchen that isn't handmade with tender loving care by a skilled craftsman?


----------



## Kyle (Mar 7, 2012)

Johnny.B.Good said:


> Can't I just have one thing in my kitchen that isn't handmade with tender loving care by a skilled craftsman?



Yeah, it's called a can opener! :lol2:


----------



## ThEoRy (Mar 7, 2012)

Did someone say Damascus can opener??


----------



## Customfan (Mar 7, 2012)

I was thinking more San Mai blade cylinders for the can opener.. maybe damascus handle and brass accents!! irate1:


----------



## Customfan (Mar 7, 2012)

Actually a wood rolling pin with damascus handles would look very cool!


----------



## Eamon Burke (Mar 7, 2012)

On second look, I can't tell if these are made to any functional higher quality.

The thing I love about my Boardsmith is that everything about it is for a reason, and it works. It's beauty comes from it's excessive functionality, and Dave adds that special touch to make every board great. They are certainly pretty, but what about these rolling pins makes them the most badass rolling pins out there?


----------



## Bulldogbacchus (Mar 7, 2012)

Ok. You guys just cost me a hundred bucks for a rolling pin. THANKS. LOL. Matt


----------



## sachem allison (Mar 7, 2012)

i'm flat busted and I had to get one, she's a super hot pastry chef for God's sake. When is that ever going to happen to my short, stumpy self. I had to get one, I just had too! Dammit! grumble! grumble!


----------



## Deckhand (Mar 7, 2012)

sachem allison said:


> i'm flat busted and I had to get one, she's a super hot pastry chef for God's sake. When is
> that ever going to happen to my short, stumpy self. I had to get one, I just had too! Dammit! grumble! grumble!


Lmao:rofl2: and btw its happening right now. Isn't that great!:biggrin:


----------



## PierreRodrigue (Mar 7, 2012)

Hahaha! The things we do for the special ones in our lives! At least its not a "pointy stick"!


----------



## ajhuff (Mar 7, 2012)

Crothcipt said:


> no next it damascus handles, with ball bearings, then the pin.



Rolling pins have handles? 

-AJ


----------



## Crothcipt (Mar 8, 2012)

ThEoRy said:


> Did someone say Damascus can opener??



ya here is one I used. I had no zombies so I used it on a few cans.


----------

